# Imperial Guard vs. Narutoverse



## macragge101 (Mar 3, 2011)

The Imperium of Man decide to eliminate Narutoverse
All continents are combined in narutoverse world and villages unified. Knowledge for imperium of man but no knowledge for Narutoverse for first week of battle. Base is created by Imps, allowing to replenish ammo when needed.
 A Death Korps of Krieg army is dispatched along with Cadians
   -80 Death korps men
   - 80 Cadian men
   -3 Medusa
   -3 leman russ demolisher
   -10 ratlings
   -2 hydra flak tanks
   - Commisar Yarrick leading
If Imps stomp, what would the smallest force need be to win? If Narutoverse stomps, what else would be needed to win?


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 3, 2011)

To bad for the Narutoverse they have almost no feats of resisting heat-based attacks. In theory even lasguns should easily blow holes in the Kyubi. The problem is speed though...and of course numbers. Combined ninja forces count at tens of thousands. While I agree that many of them would be mere fodder, it's still a mean number. Also no matter how badass their training is, the Death Corps and even the Cadian Guard are just peak humans at best. They would have an obvious disadvantage on the open field. Especially with extreme disadvantage of numebrs, something the IG isn't really used to.

The best chance for the IG to use some prep and dug themselves in a reinforced fortress. Since they have knowledge on the Narutoverse, they know what kind of tricks the Shinobi going to use. Given sufficient materials, manpower and time they should be capable of building a base strong enough to withstand nuclear blasts...something they would really cannot avoid once the main Narutoverse force attacks them. That way the IG force can hold out till they shoot the opposition down.


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 3, 2011)

macragge101 said:


> The Imperium of Man decide to eliminate Narutoverse
> All continents are combined in narutoverse world and villages unified. Knowledge for imperium of man but no knowledge for Narutoverse for first week of battle. Base is created by Imps, allowing to replenish ammo when needed.
> A Death Korps of Krieg army is dispatched along with Cadians
> -80 Death korps men
> ...



the Imperium has no qualms about destroying/killing literally EVERYTHING in sights ?

Naruto-verse gets raped.

there will be some injuries and losses for the Imperium's forces, but Naruto-verse gets erased regardless without even a whimper.


----------



## macragge101 (Mar 3, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> To bad for the Narutoverse they have almost no feats of resisting heat-based attacks. In theory even lasguns should easily blow holes in the Kyubi. The problem is speed though...and of course numbers. Combined ninja forces count at tens of thousands. While I agree that many of them would be mere fodder, it's still a mean number. Also no matter how badass their training is, the Death Corps and even the Cadian Guard are just peak humans at best. They would have an obvious disadvantage on the open field. Especially with extreme disadvantage of numebrs, something the IG isn't really used to.
> 
> The best chance for the IG to use some prep and dug themselves in a reinforced fortress. Since they have knowledge on the Narutoverse, they know what kind of tricks the Shinobi going to use. Given sufficient materials, manpower and time they should be capable of building a base strong enough to withstand nuclear blasts...something they would really cannot avoid once the main Narutoverse force attacks them. That way the IG force can hold out till they shoot the opposition down.




Yeah, i was thinking the same thing, but thought narutoverse had a chance cuz there superiority in speed. If guardsmen can even tag em. After all, theyre not really known for their accuracy. Was hoping medusa's and russ would even that out though


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 3, 2011)

> 2 hydra flak tanks


Just point these at the charging downer horde and watch the carnage.


----------



## macragge101 (Mar 3, 2011)

What are Yarricks feats? I know that he survived a fight with ghazghkull.. twice. And survived being rolled over by a battle wagon or a stompa? I forgot which. The reason i chose him is because of the morale boosts he gives so the IG will not falter.


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> To bad for the Narutoverse they have almost no feats of resisting heat-based attacks. *In theory even lasguns should easily blow holes in the Kyubi.*



Hell no,  las-guns in Gaunt's Ghosts in the second omnibus were being stopped by wooden crates.


----------



## Altron (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## dimhaku (Mar 3, 2011)

wtf. I'm a huge IG fan and I see no way of winning this. There are 160 men in total, going by the OP's directions. Narutoverse takes this easily. Fuck, we don't even have a regiment here.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 3, 2011)

Make it a full on crusade. Might as well have the Sabbat's World Crusade Imperial Guard forces.:33


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't Yarrick immortal due to the Orks believing him to be unkillable?


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2011)

The only immortal Commissar is Cain.


----------



## dimhaku (Mar 4, 2011)

Fang said:


> The only immortal Commissar is Cain.



QFT.

And to Sylar, people overhype the Ork's reality warping abilities. They do enhance stuff like machines painted red WILL go faster, but not by a huge amount. Same thing with their machines. There has to be some sort of general structure in it before the orks' gestalt psychic field works.

So, Yarrick is not immortal.


----------



## macragge101 (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought the kyubi would be too much...
Steelfury Company would most likely be overkill.
Add
-300 deathkorps 2 melta gun per squad
-1 vindicare assasin
-4 chimera


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 4, 2011)

Naruto-verse's only chance will be the Bijuu/Jinchurrikis.

(but even then i don't see what serious troubles the Imperium is gonna have at capturing/neutralizing them with a full-fledged fleet prepared for the task)


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2011)

Fang said:


> Hell no,  las-guns in Gaunt's Ghosts in the second omnibus were being stopped by wooden crates.


Yeah, and Space Marines got defeated by poisoned arrows to the face (WHILE the said marine wore a helmet!). Again from Dan Abnett...

Abnett often throws out the reason for the simply the plot or Rule of Cool. Another example is when the Ghosts kill a group of Iron Warriors.


In short I wouldn't use his books for feat reference, at least not at times like this. On the other hand Lasguns regularly blow up entire body parts on low settings and known to blow through entire walls made out of futuristic metal. If that doesn't tell you a thing, their power output is 17 MJ while maintaining 220 shots per minute. Pretty much above your average peashooter, right?

Anyways, you sure love to downplay lasguns on every occasion you got...


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

No they don't.

Last Chancers frequently featured las-guns do nothing wonky like that, such as Kage being protected from multiple shots at point blank with a corpse atop of his body bodily shielding him from close range.

And don't give me that bullshit, hurr durr the "GEoM has a sword that can erase people from existence".


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2011)

Like blasters wouldn't have similar inconsistencies at least. Yet I always hear you claiming that each shot is as powerful as a grenade...

By the way IG troops have a rather good armor. Just that it's usually ripped apart with ease with the powerful guns.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool red herring bro, I never claimed anything about blasters being 100% consistent, but I'll accept your concession that las-guns are wildly inconsistent.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2011)

They are. Each writer has their own impression on them. At some cases like in Abnetts their power varies even depending on plot and whether they are wielded by the heroes or the opposition.

To tell the truth that's almost the same with all weapons in W40k. I know at least two variations on the Nova Cannon and at least 3 different mechanisms for Meltaguns (although the later got more consistent now).

Exactly for that reason I consider the rulebooks and additional sources sources as higher cannon than the normal literature. I trust them more. Afterall W40k is foremost a wargaming verse, not a series of books. Although I admit I messed up the numbers, the standerd Cadia pattern Lasgun has the output of 19 MJ. The Krieg Lasgun is better(21MJ) but can only sustain like 25 shots (Imperial Armour V) opposed to the 150. That's quite a mean power. The small power pack of the lasgun stores energy comparable to a modern thermal powerplant.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

Except for the fact that the Horus Heresy novels and fluff are a higher canon then the rulebooks and codexs and completely retconned most of the things we know prior to that. 

So your wrong there as well.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2011)

Horus Heresy being higher cannon to the rulebooks...really?


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2011)

Horus Heresy novels alone are verified by the heads of GW and Black Library, which is newer and more recent then the rulebooks. Grav Thrope among others have said so repeatedly.

Original codex had the Emperor being a psychic congolomration of multiple Shaman, current canon says nothing except he was born in Anatolia. 

Fluff > Game Mechanic bullshit.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting. I never heard of that.
Still, I wouldn't call that more recent than the rulebooks. The later is getting constant updates like the Dark Eldar codex a while ago. I also hear news on a new Grey Knight codex.

So that means W40k finally got a consistent canon at last? Good news, very good news.

I held back on reading the newest books but I guess I was foolish to do that.


----------



## marshalteach (Mar 4, 2011)

Imperial Guard win no problem. They barrage the ninjas in a shower of lasguns. Each shot would easily rip an arm or a leg off a person, no problem. Taled Beast should die pretty fucking fast with demolishers and flak tanks.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, each edition comes with its own major retcons, i remember Rogue trader that had Space marines toting shuriken cannons and d-cannons on jetbikes 

The HH books are pretty damn consistent really, although other sries can vary wildly. but from the force given on the first post Narutoverse owns hard

Give the IG some baneblades/stormhammers, and a decent number of troops with heavy weapons, plus a few sannctioned psykers and i may reconsider

edit: oh. and a leviathan


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 4, 2011)

IG gets their fucking shit stomped, it's 170 very human men and five tanks versus a entire world filled with superhumans and giant fucking monsters with landscape-changing attacks

sure the tanks give and take hits like brick shithouses but the main fighting force will get sacked once the big boys come and play and they get torn apart by sage narto or what the fuck. Then they can use every single "that technique" and take down the tanks with relative ease.

And then Yarrick kills them all because he's fucking Yarrick


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 5, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> QFT.
> 
> And to Sylar, people overhype the Ork's reality warping abilities. They do enhance stuff like machines painted red WILL go faster, but not by a huge amount. Same thing with their machines. There has to be some sort of general structure in it before the orks' gestalt psychic field works.
> 
> So, Yarrick is not immortal.



You'd think so, but Orks have fired guns with no internal mechanisms and flown stolen Imperial planes that had no fuel.




Fang said:


> And don't give me that bullshit, hurr durr the  "GEoM has a sword that can erase people from existence".



That's Abaddon, actually, and his sword doesn't erase people from existence, but rather cuts reality apart so that nothing can deflect the blade.


----------



## dimhaku (Mar 5, 2011)

Darklyre said:


> You'd think so, but Orks have fired guns with no internal mechanisms and flown stolen Imperial planes that had no fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but the general structure was still there. For the gun, they created a structure that, according to their beliefs was a gun, and their belief did the rest so it worked. Their belief created the energy to use the damn planes. Making Yarrick IMMORTAL because of their belief is another matter entirely.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 5, 2011)

better thread:

narutoverse is covered in Ork spores. 

how many days can it survive?


----------



## dimhaku (Mar 5, 2011)

Sazabi24 said:


> better thread:
> 
> narutoverse is covered in Ork spores.
> 
> how many days can it survive?



Half a day at most


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 6, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Half a day at most



Cause clearly Narutoverse has much to fear from grots, and Orks with spears


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ciaphas Cain solo's.

Somehow 

With what's on offer the Imperial Guard should be able to take any one of the Hiddan Villages, but you're basically pitting them against The Shinobi Alliance which we know musters 80,000 bodies on the ground....

They'll need it, though.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Ciaphas Cain solo's.
> 
> Somehow
> 
> ...



So tell me, how can 127 peak humans takes on village with at least 10,000 trained ninja's, with at least a jinchuriki on there side.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2011)

Ciaphas Cain is a fucking boss.


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2011)

Darklyre said:


> That's Abaddon, actually, and his sword doesn't erase people from existence, but rather cuts reality apart so that nothing can deflect the blade.



That has literally nothing to do with what I was talking about.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 7, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> So tell me, how can 127 peak humans takes on village with at least 10,000 trained ninja's, with at least a jinchuriki on there side.



He kills them the same way he kills greater Daemons


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 7, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> So tell me, how can 127 peak humans takes on village with at least 10,000 trained ninja's, with at least a jinchuriki on there side.



Re-read what I said, I was implying that the Narutoverse wins through sheer weight of numbers and with heavy casualties.

Or that Ciaphas Cain solo's


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 7, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Or that Ciaphas Cain solo's



That would be quite a feat

especially seeing as he's not in this thread


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2011)

As if that could stop him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> That would be quite a feat
> 
> especially seeing as he's not in this thread



Grow a sense of humour 

Cain doesn't even need to be present in the Thread to _somehow _save the day.


----------

